# Moving to Dubai



## emsems (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Will be moving over mid August, any tips? Would also like to know if there are any others who are getting ready to move over soon, just feel like it might be nice to chat to people in the same boat. 

ems


----------



## Oilers83 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ems, 

I'm also on my way over by myself for June 1st. I don’t know a soul over there, but will be living in JBR and hoping to meet many new people. Going to be an interesting year experiencing -40 in Canada in +40 in Dubai, but sure am looking forward to the adventure.

I'm always up for a pint or coffee when you arrive. Good luck with all the planning. 

Cheers, 
MK


----------



## emsems (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the response!

You'll be there a month and a half before me therefore, I am sure you'll find some interesting places to have coffee or a pint. So what will you be doing over there? I'll be teaching at a School.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm also looking for a move but I have some time before my move. I'll be visiting in Sept/Oct and then official move in Jan/11.

I'll be working for a software company

PS: GO FLAMES GO!!!


----------



## philipo8185 (Apr 26, 2010)

I too am arriving on June 1st - got one friend there already so hoping she can show me the ropes but am happy to meet up...the more friends the better!


----------



## Oilers83 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ems, I’ll be managing the sales for the Middle East and SE Asia out of Dubai for my company - we manufacture downhole tools for drilling O&G.

And for w man…I’m transplanted in Cowtown from Edmonton so GO OILERS GO!! Hahaha


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Moving Next Week!*

Hi

Great news.
I am moving next week ! 5th May .

My family will follow early July once the kids finish school.
Gives me 2 months to sort out schools and a house for us to live in.

The company is putting me up for 2 months whilst I find a place.

Good Luck and give me a shout if you need anything.


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi ems,

Looks like there's a few of us. I'll be over in June - my two boys arriving in Aug for the commencement of the school year in early Sept. Will be going back and forth a couple of times (to Australia) from June through Sept. Are you teaching here?



emsems said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will be moving over mid August, any tips? Would also like to know if there are any others who are getting ready to move over soon, just feel like it might be nice to chat to people in the same boat.
> 
> ems


----------



## emsems (Apr 22, 2010)

ns0035 said:


> Hi ems,
> 
> Looks like there's a few of us. I'll be over in June - my two boys arriving in Aug for the commencement of the school year in early Sept. Will be going back and forth a couple of times (to Australia) from June through Sept. Are you teaching here?


Yes I will be teaching once I am there. It's great to see that there are a few people moving around the same time as myself.


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

*schools*

hi

if you'll be teaching in a school maybe you can recommend some schools

it seems very difficult to get into schools


----------



## emsems (Apr 22, 2010)

HAMZAX5 said:


> hi
> 
> if you'll be teaching in a school maybe you can recommend some schools
> 
> it seems very difficult to get into schools


I cannot recommend any schools as I don't know any of the schools there. Start thinking about the kind of school you'd like your kids to attend. I mean the curriculum you'd like your kids to be taught, are you interested in the PYP system, British, American and so on? 

I'm teaching in Istanbul and some of our students that are also moving to Dubai have already been enrolled into their schools, I could find out which schools their parents have choosen if you like.

Ems


----------



## HAMZAX5 (Mar 9, 2010)

hi

appreciate your response

i am ideally looking at a UK curriculum

my daughter is 10yrs old and my son is 8yrs old


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There was a sticky thread about schools that was accidentally unstuck whilst I was off the board. It'll be returning shortly and will have much of the info you will need to assist with your school search.

-


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

w_man said:


> I'm also looking for a move but I have some time before my move. I'll be visiting in Sept/Oct and then official move in Jan/11.
> 
> I'll be working for a software company
> 
> PS: GO FLAMES GO!!!


Another flames fan! Yahoo! you musts be from the same neck of the woods as me


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I'm teaching in Istanbul and some of our students that are also moving to Dubai have already been enrolled into their schools, I could find out which schools their parents have choosen if you like.
> 
> Ems


which school do you teach at in Istanbul Ems?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

nola said:


> Another flames fan! Yahoo! you musts be from the same neck of the woods as me


You know it - sadly we are putting this season behind us and next season when we are in the cup final, we won't be here to enjoy the red mile 

This might be a long shot but can you get hockey in Dubai? satellite? My wife is a huge Leafs fan (booo) so we're both going to miss hockey a fair bit if it's not available.


----------



## mcb (Mar 21, 2010)

Philipo I will show you the ropes if I know them myself first!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

w_man said:


> You know it - sadly we are putting this season behind us and next season when we are in the cup final, we won't be here to enjoy the red mile
> 
> This might be a long shot but can you get hockey in Dubai? satellite? My wife is a huge Leafs fan (booo) so we're both going to miss hockey a fair bit if it's not available.


I have never seen hockey here. Sports on TV seem to be mostly football (soccer), rugby and camel racing, but I think you can get slingbox or something to get hockey. I have no idea how that works, but I think it's over the internet. Definitely worth checking out for next year's final so you can see the Flames :clap2: :cheer2:

You will never have to worry about missing the Leafs getting to the final cuz I don't think it'll ever happen!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

nola said:


> I have never seen hockey here. Sports on TV seem to be mostly football (soccer), rugby and camel racing, but I think you can get slingbox or something to get hockey. I have no idea how that works, but I think it's over the internet. Definitely worth checking out for next year's final so you can see the Flames :clap2: :cheer2:
> 
> You will never have to worry about missing the Leafs getting to the final cuz I don't think it'll ever happen!


Haa - 

What do the Leafs and the Titanic have in common?
They both look good until they hit the ice. 

Alright/Alright :focus:
So I was thinking - Can you put satellite dishes on your balcony? If I was to bring my Canadian sat. receiver with me and hooked it up in Dubai - I could get all channels I get now  - so is this illegal from Dubai standards? Sat dishes not allowed on balconies? etc etc?


----------

